# iemand een ebuild voor eID?

## polle

In Belgie hebben we de electronische identiteitskaart (zie : http://www.mijneid.be/) en er bestaat natuurlijk ook software voor.

er is zelfs software voor linux beschikbaar:

http://www2.dnsmaster.be/eid/software/linux.tar.gz

heeft iemand weet van een ebuild (of is er iemand die dat eventueel kan maken?)

----------

## Q-collective

/me krijgt weer eens visioenen van Big Brother...

Anyway, schrijf je eigen ebuild? Ik gok dat dit nogal een niche markt is in Gentoo ebuild land  :Smile: 

----------

## polle

dat zou ik best nog wel eens willen proberen,  maar ik heb dat ooit al eens geporbeerd voor een simpel progje en dat liep toen falikant af.

daarom dacht ik dat er het nederlandstalig forum wel iemand zou zitten met wat meer ervaring daarin.

lukt het niet dan zal ik alsnog wel eens een poging wagen na nog eens goed in de doc te kijken.

----------

## nixnut

Volgens mij weet SeJo er meer van:

http://swik.net/Gentoo/Planet+Gentoo/Jochen+Maes:+Smartcards+in+Belgium+eID/bxve

Geen idee of hij al een ebuild gemaakt heeft of dat je hem zo gek kan krijgen.

----------

## pjv

Handige site over eID met java applets: www.godot.be.

----------

## pjv

Zie ook: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3511562.html#3511562. Een ebuild zou echt wel leuk zijn.

----------

## zatalian

hier vind je een ebuild. Nu nog de patches...

EDIT : alles staat in bugs.gentoo.org, en het werkt nog ook!! (zelfs op mijn amd64)

----------

## pjv

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187422

Als ik tijd (en m'n oude smartcardlezer) vind dan zal ik er eens naar kijken.

----------

## zatalian

versie 3.5 van de software is uit, en ditmaal zijn enkel binaries te downloaden. Ik vrees dat de ebuilds dus niet meer zullen werken voor de mensen die de source code van de oude versie niet hebben.

Hopelijk publiceren ze binnenkort ook de source code. Misschien moeten we eens een mailtje sturen?

----------

## equaeghe

 *zatalian wrote:*   

> versie 3.5 van de software is uit, en ditmaal zijn enkel binaries te downloaden. Ik vrees dat de ebuilds dus niet meer zullen werken voor de mensen die de source code van de oude versie niet hebben.
> 
> Hopelijk publiceren ze binnenkort ook de source code. Misschien moeten we eens een mailtje sturen?

 

Een mailtje sturen is idd. een goed idee: het zorgt dat ze merken dat er (een niet te verwaarlozen) vraag naar is. Doe het zeker als je het nog niet gedaan hebt. Kijk naar http://eid.belgium.be/nl/; emailadres op contactpagina, controleer eerst of the broncode nog niet verschenen is natuurlijk  :Wink:  .

Mochten ze niet, of negatief reageren is het een goed idee om het bevoegde ministerie te contacteren en je vertegenwoordigers in het parlement (dat kan wonderen doen). Argumenten: (i) eid moet beschikbaar zijn voor alle Belgen, ook al gebruiken ze (niet een van de drie populairste distributies van) linux; (ii) omwille van het feit dat deze software je persoonsgegevens verwerkt moet de broncode controleerbaar zijn; (iii) het kan niet moeilijk zijn: de binaries voor enkele linux-distributies zijn er, dus is de broncode er ook.

----------

